# Einsteigerkleidung



## aki09 (2. April 2008)

Hallo Leute.
In den nächsten 1-2 Wochen ist es soweit. Ich werd mir mein erstes Hardtrail MTB kaufen und benötige nun allerdings geeignete Kleidung für den Sommer. Winterkleidung brauche ich erstmal nicht. 

An folgende Dinge hatte ich gedacht:
- 2 Shorts 
- 1 Windstopper
- 1 Radjacke
- 1 Paar Handschuhe(kurz)

Wie sieht eure Kleidersammlung so aus? Wo kauft ihr eure Klamotten? Habt ihr die Sachen im Internet bestellt und einfach anprobiert(wenn es nicht passt, einfach zurückgeschickt?!)? Wie habt ihr angefangen? Was habt ihr damals gekauft? Ich bin kein Fan von enger Radkleidung. Habt ihr ne Idee wie eine Radkombi aussehen könnte? Ein paar Links zu preiswerten/qualititv hochwertigen Kleidungsstücken wären klasse. 

Danke schon


----------



## Schiky (2. April 2008)

Also ich habe das meiste im Netz gekauft, einfach da man dort die besseren Preise bekommt und ich bei meinen örtlich Händlern nicht passendes bekomme! Und ob ich im Netz oder bei Karstadt kaufe ist mir dann egal, bei einem kleinen Händler zahle ich dann auch mal paar Euro mehr. Was nicht passt, kann man ohne Probleme zurücksenden! Allerdings fahre ich enge Radhosen, finde ich persönlich angenehmer beim Fahren und da ich es als Sport betreibe ist es mir da egal, ob das jetzt net ganz so toll aussieht. Sieht es halt aus, als ob man ne Strumpfhose trägt, mir doch egal. Günstige Marken mit guter Qualität sind Marken wie Santini, Nalini etc... Obwohl du auch da schauen musst, generell schaut man am besten nach Auslaufmodellen! Bei Handschuhen schwöre ich auf Roeckl, gefallen mir am besten! Ansonsten ziehe ich bei Hosen dann Hosen mit Trägern vor, wobei ich für den Sommer bisher nur welche ohne Träger habe. Bei der Jacke würde ich vielleicht schauen, das du eine findest, bei der man die Ärmel abnehmen kann, so dass du sie auch gleich als Weste nutzen kannst. Schau dich einfach mal bei den verschiedenen Onlineshops um der bei dir vor Ort. Hier mal ganz gute Onlineshops:
www.hibike.de
www.bike-discount.de
www.bike24.de
www.boc24.de
www.zweirad-stadler.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stompy (2. April 2008)

Also als Grundausstattung für den Sommer würde ich folgendes vorschlagen:

2 Shorts
2 Trikots
1 Paar Langfinger-Handschuhe (spätestens wenn du mit der Hand an einem Zweig hängenbleibst wirst du über die langen Finger froh sein)
1 Winddichte Weste oder Jacke mit abzipbaren Ärmeln (z.b. Vaude Dundee)
1 Buff-Tuch zum unter den Helm ziehen

Radtaugliche Schutz/Sonnenbrille, entweder eine mit Wechselgläsern oder zwei Brillen, eine für starken Sonnenschein und eine klare für abends und dichten Wald.

Leider ist momentan keine besonders gute Zeit um günstig an Sommerkleidung zu kommen, denn die besten Angebote gibt es natürlich bei Saisonende. Trotzdem lohnt es sich, örtliche Rad und Sportläden nach Sonderangeboten und reduzierten Sachen abzuklappern. 
Prinzipiell würde ich immer zum anprobieren raten. Denn der Preis allein ist nicht alles, das Zeug muss auch gut passen, sonst machts keinen Spass.


----------



## --hobo-- (2. April 2008)

Kleidung hält lange, wenn du was teures kaufen willst, kannst du das genauso tun, wie was günstiges, hab beides, beides hält sehr lange, das kann ich von Gore, Adidas und Co sagen, nur meine Überschuhe von VAUDE hielten grad einen WInter, bei moderater Nutzung.


----------



## aki09 (2. April 2008)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten. Ich habe mir mal folgendes ausgesucht:

- Jacke:
Dundee Zip-Off in schwarz
- Windstopper:
Craft Pro Zero Windstopper
- Short:
Sugoi Gustov Short - Freerideshort / Offroadshort
- Short:
Scott Shorts DH kurze Hose

Die Jacke gefällt mir allerdings farblich nicht so ganz. Mir würde eine graue besser gefallen. Ein komplett schwarzes Radoutfit sieht außerdem auch nicht gerade toll aus. Die Kombination sollte schon passen. 
Habt ihr eine Idee?
Was tragt ihr denn im Sommer? Windstopper, kurze Hose und eine Jacke(kurzärmlig)?


----------



## --hobo-- (2. April 2008)

Wenns ein richtiger SOmmer ist, nur kurzes Zeuch. Wenns so ein komischer Sommer ist, WIndweste oder Windjacke, hab ich mir erstmals zugelegt, weils letzten Sommer doch etwas kühl war abends. Also das, was du dir da rausgesucht hast, ist jetzt eher Freeride oder Freestyle oder wie nennt man das??? Also nicht von den typisch klassischen Sachen der Bikern, also dem Zeug, was eng anliegt. Nur am Rande, damit du nicht nachher sagst, du hast das falsche gekauft. 

Für MTB finde ich Farben wurscht, da kann man nach eigenem Geschmack wählen, nur am RR finde ich signalfarbene Klamotten Pflicht.


----------



## Schiky (2. April 2008)

Also dann nochmal etwas:
1.) Was ich trage, ich grenze das mal in Temperaturbereiche ein:
unter 5Â° fahre ich komplett lang und da als Hose meine Gore Classic Action II und obenrum halt an die Temperatur angepasst mit Windstopper Jacke als oberster Schicht
5-10Â° da fahre ich mit ner 3/4 Hose und obenrum Trikot mit Jacke drÃ¼ber, je nach Wetterlage die Windstopper oder aber die dÃ¼nne Sommerjacke
10-15Â° je nach Laune untenrum ne kurze oder noch die 3/4 Hose und oben Trikot (langarm mit abzippbaren Ãrmeln) mit Weste
ab 15Â° fahre ich dann an sich komplett kurz, wenn es windig ist vielleicht noch mit Weste die ich bei unklaren Bedingungen im Rucksack mitnehme
Windstopper braucht es denke ich mehr oder weniger nur unter 10Â°, Ã¼ber 10Â° nur wenn es windig ist und ggf. noch nass, aber dann reicht eine Windstopperweste. 

Aber mal was Anderes, zu Beginn habe ich auch eher dunkle Sachen angedacht gehabt, aber wenn du auch teils auf StraÃen fÃ¤hrst, lÃ¤sst sich ja meist nicht verhindern, dann wÃ¼rde ich dir schon zu was mehr oder weniger knalligem raten, man wird einfach besser gesehen! Ich fahre im Winter eine Gore Fusion (war nen Geschenk und im Ausverkauf fÃ¼r 190â¬ gekauft, das Geld ist sie auch wert) in fireball red und im Sommer habe ich auch knallige Trikots an. Man wird damit einfach besser gesehen!

Achso ne Alternative zu den Freeride Klamotten kÃ¶nnte die Variante enge Hose und drÃ¼ber dann ne normale Hose sein!


----------



## --hobo-- (2. April 2008)

Schiky schrieb:


> Aber mal was Anderes, zu Beginn habe ich auch eher dunkle Sachen angedacht gehabt, aber wenn du auch teils auf StraÃen fÃ¤hrst, lÃ¤sst sich ja meist nicht verhindern, dann wÃ¼rde ich dir schon zu was mehr oder weniger knalligem raten, man wird einfach besser gesehen! Ich fahre im Winter eine Gore Fusion (war nen Geschenk und im Ausverkauf fÃ¼r 190â¬ gekauft, das Geld ist sie auch wert) in fireball red und im Sommer habe ich auch knallige Trikots an. Man wird damit einfach besser gesehen!



Off Topic: Ich sehe das exakt genauso, fahre auch am liebst mittlerweile in gelb, was knalligem. Leider hats die Bike Industrie noch immer nicht geschnackelt und viele Sachen werden weiterhin in Schwarz hergestellt, gerade die Winterklamotten, Dreck hin oder her, wieso so viele weiterhin schwarz schneidern, wird mir immer ein RÃ¤tsel bleiben.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. April 2008)

Als Jacke: Pearl Izumi Vagabond. Sollte es auch noch in Martini/Black geben, das ist so ein helles Grau.

Ein Windstopperunterhemd halte ich für unnütz. Im Sommer eh überflüssig, und im Winter sollte die Windstopperschicht außen sitzen und nicht direkt am Körper. Alles was winddicht ist, läßt auch den Schweiß nicht so gut durch. Und dann lieber den Schweiß in der dritten Schicht als direkt auf der Haut.

Was in Deiner Aufzählung noch fehlt, sind Trikots.

Zum Thema eng/weit: Enganliegende Sachen sehen vielleicht für manche nicht so toll aus, aber sie funktionieren wesentlich besser. Da kann nämlich der Schweiß wesentlich besser vom Körper wegtransportiert werden.

Zu den bereits genannten noch zwei Shops mit ebenfalls guten Preisen: www.active-out.de und www.funspeicher.de


----------



## aki09 (2. April 2008)

Ich weiß auch nicht so recht. Wie habt ihr denn angefangen? Erstmal nur kurze Hose und Shirt und rauf aufs Bike?? Was könntet ihr mir sonst noch an Hosen ans Herz legen? Die Jacke sagt mir persönlich nicht so wirklich zu.
Ich schau mich nochmal ein bisschen um.

*EDIT*






Das Outfit gefällt mir z.B. sehr gut(Mann rechts). Was hat der alles an? Trikot, Windstopper und Radlerhose? Anstatt der engen Hose würde ich eher zu folgender greifen:
http://www.terrific.de/oxid.php/sid...c742.21342576/anid/045442275b1d38235.82527450
Ansonsten gefällt mir das alles sehr gut. Wo finde ich denn schlichte Trikots? Fürn Anfang sollten 2 Trikots erstmal genügen. Was trägt man so im Sommer drunter??


----------



## Schiky (2. April 2008)

Schlichte Trikots findest du bei den genannten Online Shops! Und drunter? Im Sommer? Ich würde mal sagen nichts! Es gibt Leute die ein Heatgear von Under Armour tragen, aber ich persönlich trage dann rein mein Trikot! Aber da gibt es auch kein festes Konzept, das musst du für dich selbst rausfinden, was du bei welcher Temperatur brauchst, um dich wohl zu fühlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aki09 (2. April 2008)

Alles klar. Ne wollte das nur mal erfragen. Kenn mich mit Radlerkleidung nicht wirklich gut aus. Hätte ja sein können, dass es noch dünne Kleidung für unters Trikot gibt.
Morgen ruf ich beim Händler an und werd dann wohl Freitag oder Montag mein Bike abholen. 
Über weitere Tipps freu ich mich natürlich auch noch.


----------



## Stompy (3. April 2008)

aki09 schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht so recht. Wie habt ihr denn angefangen? Erstmal nur kurze Hose und Shirt und rauf aufs Bike??



Also ich hab mit nem Baumwoll T-Shirt und ner Trekking-Bermuda angefangen.   Aber man merkt dann doch recht schnell, dass ein Synthetikfaser-Trikot und eine Radhose mit Polster einfach angenehmer zu tragen sind. 
Solange man nur bei warmem Wetter unterwegs ist, reicht wirklich Radhose + Trikot. Das Trikot muss nichtmal ein spezielles Rad Trikot sein, du kannst auch Laufshirts oder Fussball-Trikots verwenden, falls du sowas hast und weiterverwenden willst.

Wenn dir die enganliegenden Radhosen nicht gefallen kannst du entweder spezielle Bike Shorts mit eingenähter Innenhose (wie die Sugoi Gutov) verwenden, oder eben normale enganliegende Radhose und dann einfach eine Outdoor-Short drüberziehen. 

Wenns kühler wird ist das wichtigste erstmal irgend ein Kleidungsstück, dass bergab den Fahrtwind vom Torso fernhält. Das sollte leicht, klein verpackbar und zum drüberziehen sein, also z.b. eine winddichte Weste oder eben eine leichte Windjacke. 

Mehr braucht man für den Sommer nicht, erst im Herbst muss man die Garderobe etwas ausweiten.

PS: Der Fahrer auf dem Bild trägt wahrscheinlich nichts unter dem Trikot. Die schwarzen Ärmel sind ziemlich sicher Armlinge.


----------



## aki09 (3. April 2008)

Ok. Soweit habt ihr mir schon mal geholfen. Ein paar nette Trikots habe ich bei sportdress.de gefunden.
Jetzt such ich allerdings noch eine hellere(z.B. grau/schwarze) Jacke, die auch abzippbare Ärmel hat. 
Tragt ihr eigentlich Helme für Fahrten auf Wald- oder Radwegen?


----------



## Schiky (3. April 2008)

Also warum eine grau/schwarze Jacke??? Wie schon erwähnt, ich bin klar bei Radfahrern für knallige Jacken/Trikots, man wird einfach viel bessere gesehen und so gut wie jeder fährt doch auch Teile auf der Strasse. 

Zum Thema Helm: Ich persönlich würde nie ohne Helm fahren, aber da gab es schon öfter Diskusionen drüber. Auch auf Wald und Radwegen kannst du aber stürzen und in dem Fall bist du froh über einen Helm. Ich kann dir von meinem Sturz berichten, war unterwegs, als plötzlich aus dem Gebüsch ein Fuchs vor mein Rad rannte. Naja gebremst und da auf dem Asphalt nasses Laub und Matsch lag brach das Rad aus und mich hats hingehauen. Dank des Helmes ging das Ganze mit Schürfwunden aus, ohne Helm hätte ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit den Heimweg im Krankenwagen angetreten, um mir erstmal die Platzwunde nähen zu lassen. Und mich persönlich stört ein Helm auch nicht!


----------



## aki09 (3. April 2008)

Was trägst du denn für eine Jacke z.B.? Welche Farbe?


----------



## Korgano (3. April 2008)

Ich habe diese Jacke hier:    Function. Wenn ich erst abends wieder komme, habe ich immer ein paar kleine Lichter mit dabei. Einen helm würde ich dir auch empfehlen. Ich nehme inzwischen auch immer einen mit. Wenn du noch eine Hose suchst, kann ich dir diese hier empfehlen: Profi II. Ist für den Sommer aber möglicherweise ein wenig zu warm, aber für Frühling, Herbst und Winter optimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiky (3. April 2008)

@aki09: Im Winter bzw. bis so 10° und kein dauerhafter Sonnenschein bzw. bis 15° und Regen trage ich eine Jacke im knalligen rot/orange! Meine Weste ist derzeit noch eine graue, da ich dereinst selbst noch net so dran gedacht habe. Aber für den Sommer habe ich zwei rote Trikots und sonst vom Fußball noch knallgelbe (BVB Fan ;-) ). Und werde mir auch noch eine Weste in auffälliger Farbe holen, jeder hat dch auch eine auffälligere Farbe die einem gut gefällt oder nicht? 

Achso die Function ist sicher ne gute Wahl, die müsste auch abzippbare Ärmel haben und ist dann auch als Weste zu nutzen!


----------



## Stompy (3. April 2008)

aki09 schrieb:


> Was trägst du denn für eine Jacke z.B.? Welche Farbe?



Schau mal in diesen Thread, da wird über Jacken für den Sommer diskutiert und es sind einige gute Empfehlungen dabei:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328870


Und zum Thema Helm: Auch auf Wald und Radwegen trage ich auf jeden Fall einen Helm. Selbst auf dem harmlosesten Waldweg kann man z.b. mit einem anderen Fahrer kollidieren und ist dann froh über einen Helm. Wenn der Helm gut passt und schön luftig ist, stört der auch nicht. 
Deshalb ist beim Helm die Passform auch zehnmal so wichtig wie das Aussehen. Bequem muss er sein und da führt an exzessivem Anprobieren kein Weg vorbei.


----------



## aki09 (3. April 2008)

Schiky schrieb:


> und sonst vom Fußball noch knallgelbe (BVB Fan ;-) ).



Gute Wahl. Bin ebenfalls BVB Fan.  
Die "Function" Jacke gefällt mir gut. Ich bin 194cm groß. Die Größe XXL ist ok oder? Bin relativ schlank. 

Morgen werd ich mein Fahrrad abholen. Es wird das Stevens S8. Zuerst wollte ich das Cube LTD Team. Da diese aber nur bis 22" gehen, habe ich mich dann doch lieber für das S8 entschieden. Das gefällt mir sehr gut(mattschwarz).  
Danke schon mal für die vielen guten Tipps.

Meine Bike Kombi:
Jacke mit Zipp (Function II) >
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k226/a2020/function-ii-windstopper-jacke-schwarz.html?mfid=454
Short (Sugoi Gustov) >
http://www.terrific.de/oxid.php/sid...c742.21342576/anid/045442275b1d38235.82527450
Shirt >
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=37061
Trikot >
Noch auf der Suche nach einem


----------



## herbert008 (3. April 2008)

Früher hab ich alles in Geschäften gekauft aber seit kurzem bin ich ein echter Fan der Online Stores. Mein Liebling bike-discount.de wurde ja schon genannt. Dort kann man oft echt gute Schnäppchen machen, denn teilweise sind die Sachen im normalen Handel ja sauteuer!

Viel Spass beim einkleiden!


----------



## Ben1000 (3. April 2008)

Die Funktion ist ein echtes allround Talent. Damit bist du für den Anfang gut ausgerüstet. Anstatt ein langes Trikot würde ich mir erst mal Knielinge und Armlinge kaufen. Billig und super universel einsetzbar. Das lange Trikot ersetzt du ja durch die Jacke. 

Auch wenns nicht gefällt, würde ich eher eine enge Trägerhose kaufen. Die sitzen einfach besser. Ausserdem kannst du eine beliebige Hose darüber ziehen, auch eine lange Laufhose, und schon bist du für kälteres Wetter gewappnet.

Demanch:
- Helm!
- Brille!
- Handschuhe
- Schuhe (falls Klickpedale erwünscht)
- Trägerschort
- Kurzes Trikot, am besten mit Rückentaschen (für schlauch, Riegel usw.)
- Armlinge
- Knielinge
- evt. noch ein Funktionsunterhemd vom Aldi (sind spitze, aber immer schnell vergriffen)
- Jacke, Funktion II

Damit sollte dich keine Temperatur zwischen 8 und 35 C vom biken abhalten, ausser evt. der Regen.


----------



## aki09 (3. April 2008)

Momentan gehen mir die Trägerhosen einfach zu sehr ins Geld. Eine Hose kostet ja mal schnell 150-180. Ersteinmal werde ich mir wohl folgendes zulegen:
---
*Sugoi Gustov Short* >>
http://www.terrific.de/oxid.php/sid...c742.21342576/anid/045442275b1d38235.82527450
*Scott RC Pro Trikot* >>
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...87;page=2;ID=9f4edd002018380f24f28b1fa17afacf
---
Meint ihr, dass die Kombi fürn Anfang erstmal so passt? 
Jetzt kommt der Rest:

*Helm* >>
??? Werde wohl mal zu meinem Fahrradhändler fahren und ein paar Helme anprobieren. 
*Handschuhe* >>
Brauch ne gute Beratung. Welche tragt ihr? 
*Fahrradcomputer* >>
Empfehlung?
*Beleuchtung vorne & hinten* >>
Empfehlung? 
*Flaschenhalter* >>
Habt ihr an euren Bikes Flaschenhalter oder verpackt ihr diese doch lieber im Rucksack? Wusste garnicht, dass es auch Flaschenhalter für 80 zu kaufen gibt   
----


----------



## Ben1000 (3. April 2008)

Ich würde lieber nen günstigeres Trikot holen und dafür mehr Geld in die Hose stecken. Das Trikot muss eigentlich nichts besonderes können, bei den Hosen gibt es enorme unterschiede. Da lohnt es sich auch mal ein wenig mehr als einen Hunni auszugeben. Bei der ersten längeren Tour weißt du dann warum! Für die Hose würde ich auch in einen Laden gehen. Es gibt nichts nervigeres als eine schlecht sitzende Hose. Gleiches gilt für den Helm. Der muss nicht teuer sein, aber passen soll er.

Handschuhe:
Ich habe bisher keinen grossen Unterschied zwischen teuren und billigen gemerkt. Das ist ein verschleißteil, das alle halbe Jahre ausgewechselt wird. Deswegen kaufe ich immer zwei paar beim Aldi  .

Beleuchtung?
Kommt bei mir nur im Winter ans Bike und dann ein Halogenfluter mit 20W. Ansonsten habe ich eine Stirnlampe mit ner kleinen Diode hinten dran. Das reicht mir, wenn nach einer Tour mal wieder länger eingekehrt wird.

Flaschenhalter sind schon praktisch. Da kannst de kaufen was du willst. Leicht, aber stabil sollen sie sein. Ansonsten nach gefallen.

Was soll denn dein Fahrradcomputer so können?


----------



## Schiky (3. April 2008)

Also der Reihe nach:
Die Kombi ist sicher net schlecht, aber auch net billig/gÃ¼nstig. TrÃ¤gerhosen kriegt man, die Engen zumindest auch fÃ¼r nen fairen Preis. Woher nimmst du die 150-180â¬??? Mal ein Beispiel: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k218/a3552/solution-traegerrennhose-winner.html
Das Scott Trikot finde ich z.B. auch sehr teuer, da gibt es gÃ¼nstigeres, was genauso taugt, aber das ist natÃ¼rlich dann deine Entscheidung. Es gibt da z.B. so etwas:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k221/a3321/slice-trikot-blau.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k221/a7490/contra-short-sleeve-jersey-white.html
Beim Helm ist es dann wirklich das Beste beim HÃ¤ndler zu schauen, da nicht jeder Helm zu jedem Kopf passt. Handschuhe bin ich mit Roeckl Ã¤uÃerst zufrieden, gibt aber auch andere gute Marken. Schau dich um, ich fahre im Sommer kurze Handschuhe oder wenn es mehr ins GelÃ¤nde geht dann dÃ¼nne Lange. Beim Fahrradcomputer kommt es darauf an, welche Funktionen du haben willst und wie viel du zahlen willst? Ich persÃ¶nlich bin da mit Sigma sehr zufrieden und fahre selbst den BC 2006 MHR DTS, dieser hat dann Herzfrequenz, HÃ¶henmesser etc. und kostet so im Bereich der 60-70â¬ (bei Ebay). Beleuchtung ist genauso die Frage, wofÃ¼r brauchst du sie und wie viel bist du bereit zu zahlen? Sehr empfehelnswert sind die Sigma Karma oder Powerled Black oder die Busch und MÃ¼ller Ixon IQ Speed fÃ¼r vorne. Hinten tut es an sich jedes RÃ¼cklicht, auÃer du willst im Dunkeln stÃ¤rker befahrene Strecken fahren. Und abschlieÃend zum Flaschenhalter, da tun es auch gÃ¼nstige z.B. vom Rose Versand die Xtreme fÃ¼r so 5â¬. Ich selber fahre aber nur noch mit Trinkrucksack, finde es einfach bequemer.


----------



## Korgano (3. April 2008)

> *Handschuhe*



Ich habe solche Fox Langfingerhandschuhe, die halten jetzt schon seit 8 Jahren.



aki09 schrieb:


> *Fahrradcomputer*



Ich würde ein Standardmodell mit Höhenmesser nehmen. Ich habe einen von Cyclosport. Ist nicht ganz so schön, aber funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut.



> *Beleuchtung vorne & hinten*



Hier habe ich nur eine Notbeleuchtung. Sowas hier. Für eine viel befahrene Landstraße ist das zu wenig, aber dafür wiegt das Licht auch fast nichts.



> *Flaschenhalter*



Ich habe diesen hier. Wichtig ist, dass er die Flasche fest hält, sonst klappert es auf jeder Abfahrt und das nervt. Aber der Elite ist gut. Von Elite gibt es auch eine Flasche, die ca. 1 Liter fasst, das finde ich auch sehr praktisch.

Ich würde auch ein günstigeres Trikot nehmen. Hier gibt es auch noch eine etwas günstigere Shorts.


----------



## aki09 (3. April 2008)

Überzeugt, überzeugt, überzeugt. 
Das Trikot gefällt mir soweit schon sehr gut. Wie sieht es denn mit folgenden Trägerhosen aus?
Nr 1:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k218/a4702/contest-traegerhose.html
Nr 2:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k218/a2227/t-fi-uno-traegerhose-schwarz.html
Nr 3:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k218/a4570/slice-ultrasensor-bib-short.html

Die Hosen sollten ja eigentlich gut geeignet für den Sommer sein oder? Möchte mich jetzt auch nicht in den Dingern totschwitzen. 
Mein Problem: Welche Größe brauch ich? Laut Plan brauch ich bei einer Größe von 194cm die Größe XLG?! Ihr habt mehr Ahnung. Klärt mich doch mal auf. 
Wie viele Hosen sind denn zu empfehlen? Erstmal würde ich mich für eine entscheiden, die dann anprobieren und wenn es alles soweit passt die 2. Hose mit nem 2. Trikot kaufen. 

Der Fahrradcomputer sollte folgendes können:
Durchschnittlich gefahrene Kilometer, Tageskilometer, Gesamtkilometer, Kalorien, Herzfrequenz(nicht unbedingt nötig). Was für Funktionen sind ansonsten noch nützlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiky (3. April 2008)

Also der Reihe nach:
1. Trikots kannste schauen, gibt da immer was preisgüsntiges, wenn du eher die Freestyle/Motorcross Sachen magst, dann schau auch mal bei www.hibike.de.
2. Die Hose: Da würde ich entweder die Gore oder die Pearl Izumi nehmen, die werden schon taugen. Gore habe ich einen für den Winter, sehr gut verarbeitet und super Sitzpolster. Denke das Gleiche wird auch für die Pearl Izumi gelten. Die Assos ist einfach zu teuer. Zur Größe, da würde ich dir zu XL oder XXL raten, ist nie so ganz klar zu sagen, bei der Pearl gibt es eh nur XXL. Alternativ wären noch die hier zu nennen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k218/a6477/traegerhose-xt.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k218/a5835/s-series-t-traegerhose-by-assos.html
Assos soll auch sehr sehr gut sein, ist aber halt oft auch entsprechend teuer. Aber der Preis hier ist echt ok, überlege da sie mir ggf. selbst zu bestellen. ;-)
3. Radcomputer: Ich persönlich würde dir von Ciclosport abraten, da ich da sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung. Mein Tipp wäre der Sigma BC 2006 MHR, der ist recht ausgereift, nicht zu teuer und du hast die gängigen Tachofunktion, kannst ihn auch als Wander/Laufuhr nehmen, hast eine "Pulsuhr" und Höhenmessung hat er ebenfalls. Wäre mein persönlicher Tipp, ich fahre ihn selbst und bin sehr zufrieden, mit meinen Ciclosport Tachos (ein günstiger und dann der HAC 4 Pro) hatte ich nur Probleme!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. April 2008)

Aufpassen bei den HosengrÃ¶Ãen! Du bist zwar groÃ, aber Du sagtest ja auch schlank. Bin selbst 1,90/75 kg, und mir paÃt bei Pearli-Hosen M/L. Das heiÃt, die Slice - die eigentlich echt gut ist - wird Dir wohl, wenn Du Ã¤hnlich gebaut bist, nicht passen. Die Contest hat kein so hochwertiges Polster, allerdings sitze ich auch auf den gÃ¼nstigeren Gore sehr gut und sehe es daher nicht ein, Ã¼ber 100 â¬ fÃ¼r eine Hose auszugeben.


----------



## aki09 (3. April 2008)

Ich kann mich ehrlich gesagt momentan noch nicht für eine Hose entscheiden. Als Fahrradcomputer werde ich mir wohl die "Sigma BC 2006" anschaffen. Danke für den Tipp 
Habt ihr noch ein paar schlichte schwarze Hosen mit denen ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt? Welche Größe sollt ich nehmen? 
@Geisterfahrer: Ich bin zwar 194cm, wiege aber auch schon stolze 94kg. Da sieht die Sache denke ich mal auch schon etwas anders aus. Will ja keine Presswurst spielen.


----------



## Schiky (3. April 2008)

Also wenn du z.B. eh das Trikot bei bike-discount bestellst, dann wÃ¼rde ich mir da mal die Assos S-Series fÃ¼r 45â¬ in XXL  mitbestellen, zurÃ¼chschicken kannste sie ja, falls sie nicht passt!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. April 2008)

aki09 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich ehrlich gesagt momentan noch nicht für eine Hose entscheiden. Als Fahrradcomputer werde ich mir wohl die "Sigma BC 2006" anschaffen. Danke für den Tipp
> Habt ihr noch ein paar schlichte schwarze Hosen mit denen ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt? Welche Größe sollt ich nehmen?
> @Geisterfahrer: Ich bin zwar 194cm, wiege aber auch schon stolze 94kg. Da sieht die Sache denke ich mal auch schon etwas anders aus. Will ja keine Presswurst spielen.



Ja, dann sieht das anders aus, und xxl dürfte hinkommen. Bei den Abmessungen hast Du gute Chancen, einige Sonderangebote abzustauben.


----------



## DOLLAR (3. April 2008)

sind ja schon beste tipps gegeben worden. ich trag fast immer unter dem trikot noch ein funktionsunterhemd. muss schon sehr heiss sein, dass ich das weglasse. ist auch recht angenehm, wenn du im sommer unterwegs einkehrst, das verschwitzte unterhemd ausziehst, zum trocknen ans rad hängst und luftig im biergarten sitzt. die unterhemden gibts dünn und dick je nach witterung.


----------



## aki09 (4. April 2008)

Trikot >>
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k221/a7490/contra-short-sleeve-jersey-white.html
Short >>
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k218/a5835/details.html
Handschuhe >>
http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=2394&groupID=12
(Gute Wahl?!  )
Bike Computer >>
http://www.sigmasport.com/de/produkte/bikecomputer/topline_wireless/bc2006_mhr/?flash=1

Soweit so gut. Fehlt sonst noch was(außer ner Jacke)? Was tragt ihr denn so bei dieser noch nicht ganz so sommerlichen Jahreszeit?


----------



## Schiky (4. April 2008)

Also fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Helm, aber wie schon gesagt (auch von dir selbst) den kaufste am besten beim Händler. Weiterhin ggf. noch Radschuhe, wenn du Klicks fährst!? Als Jacke könntest du dir mal, aus dem anderen Thread entnommen, diese hier ansehen: http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...lArtikel=1&ArtikelID=10866&wahlbild=3&sortby=
Ist ne Windjacke die auch als Weste genutzt werden kann, das reicht eigentlich für das Meiste. Ne kleine Sschauer hält so etwas meist auch ganz gut ab. Naja ansonsten tragen viele noch ein Buff Funktionstuch.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. April 2008)

Was mich an dem Trikot stören würde, ist, daß es keine Rückentasche hat, in die man z.B. Armlinge, einen Müsliriegel, das Mobiltelefon o.ä. mal schnell einstecken kann. Man braucht also Satteltasche oder Rucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aki09 (4. April 2008)

Meine Bike steht in der Garage *armes Bike *. Ich will am liebsten schon los. Das würde meinem Hintern aber glaube ich nicht lange durchhalten. Man ist der Sattel hart. 
Ich werd mir jetzt die beiden oben genannten Artikel(Trägerhose + Jersey) bestellen. Den Fahrradcomputer hab ich auch gerade eben bestellt.


----------



## speedkauboy (8. April 2008)

Moin,

ich habe mir Känguruhleder-Handschuhe gekauft, die sind absolut weich und haben auch bei Nässe Grip ohne Ende, sind ungepolstert, also eher für die Strasse...Waren um die 50 Euro teuer, aber jeden Cent wert. Auch nach dem x-ten auswaschen immernoch wie neu!
Vielleicht lieber am Anfang ein paar Euo mehr investieren und dafür dann aber längerfristig Spaß dran haben...

Greetzü


----------



## Ben1000 (8. April 2008)

speedkauboy schrieb:


> Känguruhleder-Handschuhe 50 Euro *teuer*



Naja, ich weiß ja nicht, aber sowas gehört wohl eher nicht zur Einsteigerkleidung. Würde für den Anfang lieber ein paar billige holen, den Unterschied merkt man kaum. Dafür lieber etwas mehr Geld in die Hose investieren.


----------



## speedkauboy (8. April 2008)

Yoah, Hose ist wichtig. 
Habe mich auch erst durch verscheidene Sattel / Hosenkombinationen durchrobbt....Da bewunder ich die Jungs die z.B. quer durch Amerika über mehrere Tage durch fahren..Da muss alles passen, sonst schmerzts ganz schön


----------



## Stompy (8. April 2008)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Würde für den Anfang lieber ein paar billige holen, den Unterschied merkt man kaum.



Man merkt keinen großen Unterschied im Gebrauch, solange die Passform stimmt, aber bei der Haltbarkeit merkt man große Unterschiede. 
Aldi Handschuhe halten so ca. 0.5-1 Jahr, Roekl meiner Erfahrung nach auch nicht sehr lange, aber z.b. die Fox Handschuhe sind extrem langlebig. So einen Satz kann man locker 5-10 Jahre fahren.


----------



## marcossa (8. April 2008)

kannst durchaus auch mal beim rose-versand schaun. die haben aktuell einiges von löffler reduziert.

ich kauf das meiste beim decathlon - in herne ist einer.
ich finde die klamotten sind gut verarbeitet und vergleichsweise sehr preisgünstig. umtausch oder reklamation bei mir bisher immer problemlos.

nur so zur anregung: decathlon.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mu Lei (8. April 2008)

Ich würde nicht zwingend auf den Preis achten.

Meine erste Ausrüstung habe ich bei Aldi gekauft. Ich glaube nach 2 Monaten hatte ich alles ausgetauscht.

Für den Sommer würde ich kurze Sachen und als Ergänzung Armlinge und Beinlinge empfehlen. Auf jeden  Fall würde ich aber gleich eine richtige Windstopper-Jacke mit abzippbaren Armen nehmen Die Jacke kannst Du dann im Sommer und Winter (Zwiebelschalenprinzip) nutzen und Du hast sicher ein paar Jahre Freude daran.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich die erste Ausrüstung durch Anprobieren kaufen. Wenn Du dann weisst, was gut sitzt, kannst Du im Netz kaufen.

Vergiß eine Brille nicht! Ich habe eine Alpina Triguard (3 Gläser zum Wechseln).


----------



## Stompy (9. April 2008)

Also besonders bei Radklamotten sollte man grundsätzlich auf den Preis achten, weil viele Sachen einfach absurd teuer sind (180 Hose, 90 Shirt, 50 Handschuhe etc.).
Wenn man nicht aufpasst, ist man da sehr schnell sehr große Summen los.

Das heist natürlich nicht dass man geizen soll, aber ein gutes Mittelmaß aus Preis und Leistung lässt sich schon finden. Hersteller wie z.b. Vaude, Gonso und Shimano bieten sehr gute Kleidung zu erträglichen Preisen.


----------



## Ben1000 (9. April 2008)

Ich wollte eigentlich keine Disskusion ala Discounter oder nicht losbrechen. Ich wollte nur erwähnen, dass ich Kängurulederhandschuhe für 50 Euro einem Einsteiger nicht empfehlen würde. 

Die Grundausstattung an Kleidung und Zubehör kostet locker soviel wie ein günstiges Rad. Da muss man am Anfang halt ein wenig zurückstecken. 
Vor allem werden einem viele der eigenen Vorlieben und Wünsche erst mit der Zeit klar. Da bringt es nichts erst mal viel Kohle rauszuhauen, um dann festzustellen, dass man doch was anderes will. Mal beim Discounter einzukaufen, um anhand derer Sachen festzustellen, für welche Details man lieber etwas mehr Geld ausgeben möchte, finde ich nicht verkehrt.



> Man merkt keinen großen Unterschied im Gebrauch, solange die Passform stimmt, aber bei der Haltbarkeit merkt man große Unterschiede.
> Aldi Handschuhe halten so ca. 0.5-1 Jahr, Roekl meiner Erfahrung nach auch nicht sehr lange, aber z.b. die Fox Handschuhe sind extrem langlebig. So einen Satz kann man locker 5-10 Jahre fahren.



Naja, das trifft höchstens auf die Winterhandschuhe zu. Die fährt man auch mal länger. Bei den Sommerhandschuhen will ich ehrlich gesagt auch gerne ein, zweimal in der Saison neue. Die werden dreckig und versiffen, vom Schweiß wird das Leder hart, Öl von der Kette, Rotz und Blut - und was die Dinger sonst noch alles abbekommen. Da hilft die beste Wäsche nichts mehr. Aber das ist halt meine Meinung dazu.



> Für den Sommer würde ich kurze Sachen und als Ergänzung Armlinge und Beinlinge empfehlen. Auf jeden Fall würde ich aber gleich eine richtige Windstopper-Jacke mit abzippbaren Armen nehmen Die Jacke kannst Du dann im Sommer und Winter (Zwiebelschalenprinzip) nutzen und Du hast sicher ein paar Jahre Freude daran.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall würde ich die erste Ausrüstung durch Anprobieren kaufen. Wenn Du dann weisst, was gut sitzt, kannst Du im Netz kaufen.
> 
> Vergiß eine Brille nicht! Ich habe eine Alpina Triguard (3 Gläser zum Wechseln).



Das wurde in dem thread bisher schon erwähnt und ist eine ganz gute Zusammenfassung.


----------



## speedkauboy (11. April 2008)

Naja, das trifft höchstens auf die Winterhandschuhe zu. Die fährt man auch mal länger. Bei den Sommerhandschuhen will ich ehrlich gesagt auch gerne ein, zweimal in der Saison neue. Die werden dreckig und versiffen, vom Schweiß wird das Leder hart, Öl von der Kette, Rotz und Blut - und was die Dinger sonst noch alles abbekommen. Da hilft die beste Wäsche nichts mehr. Aber das ist halt meine Meinung dazu.



Das wurde in dem thread bisher schon erwähnt und ist eine ganz gute Zusammenfassung.[/QUOTE]

Eben genau deswegen gebe ich lieber einmal 50 Euro für Handschuhe aus, als zweimal im Sommer 20 oder 30 für ein Paar. Das Känguruhleder wird auch beim auswaschen nicht hart und ist (subjektiv) wesentlich "atmungsaktiver", dies geht zumindest mir so.....

Aber: Jedem sei seine Taktik empfohlen! Würde auch nicht nur das teuerste kaufen, sondern das "Beste" für seinen Preis!


----------



## polo (11. April 2008)

hä? einerseits sagst du, daß man sommerhandschuhe nach 1/2 eh wegwirft (was m.e. schmarrn ist), andererseits empfiehlst du gleich teure zu kaufen


----------



## Ben1000 (11. April 2008)

polo schrieb:


> 1/2 eh wegwirft (was m.e. schmarrn ist)



Das hab ich behauptet. Muss man ja nicht, aber bei mir sind die dann halt durch. Hatte bisher sowohl teure als auch billige. Die Dinger weiten sich, werden dreckig, mit Blut, Rotz, Öl, Schweiß, Matsch und was weiß ich noch alles. Für mich ist das einfach ein Verschleißteil. Und da es der Funktion keinen Abbruch tut, bin ich halt für die günstigen!

Ist ja auch egal, Fakt ist, dass es um Einsteigerkleidung geht, und da gibt es nunmal wichtigeres als sündhaftteure Handschuhe. Aber ich wiederhole mich...


----------



## polo (11. April 2008)

aah, zitieren für runaways!
und dann: was hast du gegen blut, rotz, öl, schweiß, matsch?


----------



## Ben1000 (11. April 2008)

Na neue Handschuhe halt!


----------



## Jocki (11. April 2008)

Nicht zu vergessen, die gute alte Gesäßcreme! Die macht sogar noch ne Assos-Hose besser .


----------



## ADO (11. April 2008)

Ich fahre auch erst seit Februar .
Habe mir nur zwei gute Radlerhosen gekauft .
Helm hatte ich noch´n alten gehabt .
Am Montag gibt es bei einem Discounter Fahrradkleidung ,
dort werde ich zuschlagen ! 
Weil für´n anfang reicht das alle mal .

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/angebote_ab_mo_8947.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aki09 (11. April 2008)

Wer kann mir noch eine Trägerhose empfehlen? Die bestellte Hose ist momentan nicht lieferbar. Das sagen die mir nach 7 Tagen Wartezeit... -.-


----------



## Mudface (12. April 2008)

Günstige und gute Hosen kriegst auch bei Canyon und Rose-Versand.
Handschuhe kommt arg auf Deine Handform und die Größen varieren auch von Hersteller zu Hersteller. Es sollte sich keine große Falte in der Handfläche bilden, die Finger /der Zeigefinger sollten etwas zu lang sein, weil der Griff an Daumenmulde die Handschuhfinger nach hinten zieht. Also beim Anprobieren da kräftig reindrücken, so Arsch frißt Hose mäßig.
Specialized, Roeckl, Fox , Pearl Izumi passen mir ganz gut. Ich würde welche mit langen Fingern nehmen, mir hat es mal die Fingerkuppen abrasiert, von Roeckl gibt es Luftige mit langen Fingern.

3/4 Hose find ich recht praktisch gegen Zecken. Definitiv immer Trägerhosen kaufen. Bei Baggies abolut auf den Sitz achten, wenn die schlabbert, bleibst leicht am Sattel hängen. Bikehose ohne Unterhose nutzen, ansonsten zumindest ne nahtlose Unterhose.

Im Winter fahr ich mit langer Unterhose und Jeans 8) oder lange Hose und Baggy drüber. 

Trikot vom Aldi hat bisher getan, aber andere sehen sicher schicker aus. Falls es zerreist, weint man nicht drum. Winterjacke und Langarmtrikot vom Aldi halten auch schin seit drei Jahren. Aber meine Vaude-Softshell sieht definitiv schicker aus. Aber um den Winter muß man sich jetzt auch noch keine Sorgen machen.

Radbrillen gibt es von Sigma  gut & günstig und leg die niemals auf das Autodach, irgendwann ist sie dann sicher weg.

VG, Mudface


----------



## Jocki (13. April 2008)

http://www.skinfit.at/. Ist ne österreichische Firma die im Direktvertrieb ihre Klamotten anbietet. Die Preise sind meiner Meinung nach ziemlich attraktiv und die Qualität scheint zu stimmen.


----------

